# Do you need a multi-store T-Shirt shopping cart?



## bvsoftware (May 4, 2010)

I'm the owner of BVSoftware.com and we've been asked by a couple of clients to create a multi-store ecommerce package for the customized product industry.

I'm trying to find out what the level of interest would be and what features would make the most compelling product.

* Would you be interested in a shopping cart that allowed you to create multiple, branded mini-stores for clients all managed from a central admin panel?

* What other features would you most like to see in a solution?

* Do you sell products that can be customized by shoppers such as business cards or other items that may require customers to upload photos with their order?

* What other shopping cart systems do you use today and how could they be improved.

Thank you for your feedback. If there is enough interests I'd like to see a product come to market instead of just custom solutions.


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

Aside from the multi-store, the online designer is the key. A non-flash solution would be best. We have been looking at a lot of products including considering having one built to spec that would allow us to provide b2b-like functionality to our clients for company stores.

We do offer items other than t-shirts and uniforms but a simple well designed and flexible customizing application for garments that can be multi-homed and managed by user or by group is what we have been looking for.

Most of our clients would shy away from a lot of the designers we have evaluated due to complexity or instability.


----------



## bvsoftware (May 4, 2010)

Thanks. We're considering a JavaScript based designer. For example, a side project we worked on was the custom keyboard editor for customkeysapp.com. You can add buttons, drag them around and click for popup settings. A similar framework would be a good start for an editor that would run without Flash.


----------



## GrannyTees (Oct 18, 2008)

hi
I'm looking for a design your own tshirt webpage also that is not flash. Java would be nice. There is a software company in Europe that sells one but it is very pricey. I am also interested in a shopping cart, that is easy to use and maintain. I'm also looking for multi products as well, most customizable.


----------



## Linz (May 5, 2010)

I have been looking at Wilcom Deco Network recently but am a little concerned about the designer not uploading the customers designs
properly.
I would be very interested in a fullfillment package as we offer Screen printing, embroidery, DTG and transfer.


----------



## bvsoftware (May 4, 2010)

Linz,

When you say the "designer not uploading custom designs properly" can you explain a little more about that? If a shopper designs a shirt online, what format do you need to receive the information in to properly print?


----------



## Linz (May 5, 2010)

I have been reading posts on the forum and users are saying the programme crashes frequently when customers are trying to upload
their designs
I don't use the package so maybe I should n't use other peoples gripes


----------



## Old Dog (Jun 13, 2010)

I am considering Deco Network software and am interested in any suggestions of other options. What is the difference between flash and Java regarding e-commerce site? Any current or ex users?
Thanks,
Old Dog


----------

